# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Kết cấu an toàn & bền vững tại chung cư khách sạn Cầu Giấy

## bdshacinco

Chịu trách nhiệm tư vấn thiết kế và thi công dự án chung cư khách sạn 110 Cầu Giấy đều là những đơn vị lớn, có uy tín trong nghề nên khách hàng có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về kết cấu an toàn và bền vững tại đây. 

Chung cư khách sạn 110 Cầu Giấy được xử lý nền bằng các cọc khoan nhồi đường kính 0,8m; 1,2m và 1,5m có sức chịu tải tương ứng 400T; 800T và 1300T. Tại các khu vực nhà chung cư các cọc được thổi rửa, gia cường đầu cọc, loại cọc đường kính 1,5m chịu tải tới 1500T. Tất cả các cọc đều được siêu âm để đảm bảo tất cả các cọc không bị khuyết tật, chịu lực được theo thiết kế. Vách ba tầng hầm là hệ tường vây bê tông cốt thép dày 0,6m và sâu 22m.
[​IMG] 
Phần thân của Cầu Giấy Center Point được thiết kế: Liên kết giữa các hệ lõi, vách, khung chịu lực tốt đối với tải trọng thẳng đứng và ngang (gió, bão, động đất… tải trọng gió vùng IIB, dạng địa hình B theo TCVN2737:1995, tính toán động đất tại hiện trường xây dựng quận Cầu Giấy – thành phố Hà Nội. với gia tốc nền tại khu vực là agr/g = 0,1081 theo TCXDVN 375:2006).

Thiết kế phòng cháy chữa cháy và các vật liệu chống cháy nổ sử dụng tại Center Point 110 Cầu Giấy được đầu tư cao đảm bảo đáp ứng tốt các yêu cầu kỹ thuật PCCC của một toà nhà cao tầng. Tòa chung cư được trang bị 05 thang máy (phục vụ việc vận chuyển người và hàng) hai cầu thang bộ, hai cầu thang thoát hiểm sử dụng trong trường hợp có sự cố cháy, nổ.

Tiến độ thi công Cầu Giấy Center Point đảm bảo chất lượng và thời gian bàn giao công trình, có thể vượt tiến độ.

Thông tin chi tiết dự án Center Point 110 Cầu Giấy: 0913.909.155

----------


## ninhhanoi

*THoan Chả Mực Hạ Long-Hải Sản Quảng Ninh chi nhánh Hà Nội*

*Thoan chả mực Hạ Long Chuyên* *sỉ lẻ Hải Sản Đông Lạnh, Hải Sản Tươi Sống Quảng Ninh:Chả mực Hạ Long,cá thu 1 nắng Vân Đồn,hải sản Cô Tô,....chi nhánh Hà Nội*

do vận chuyển lên Hà Nội xa xôi phục vụ anh chị cô bác nên em ưu tiên hàng hải sản Đông Lạnh hơn ạ! Với rất nhiều mẫu mã, sản phẩm: mắm tép, ruốc tép tôm, mực 1 nắng loại 1-2-3, mực khô loại 1-2-3, nõn tôm, tôm biển, tép biển, sá sùng khô loại 1-2-3, chả mực loại 1-2-3, chả cá, cá bơn biển 1 nắng, cá bống biển, cá nục 1 nắng, cá thu 1 nắng, cá hồng, cá chỉ vàng loại 1-2-3, cá ruội, tôm rảo, tôm He, bề bề bóc nõn, cá thu khúc 1 nắng loại 1-2-3, tôm hùm, mực ống, mực nang, mực sim, mực trứng , bạch tuộc, mắm cáy, rươi đông triều, hàu, sò, ghẹ, ngao, cua, ốc, ngán, sò huyết, mực nang,.....

*Đ/C: số 3 ngõ 627 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*

*LH: 0943410186-**0963.403.357*

----------

